# Worried about Rosie



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Being completely honest I don't think she's going to last another year. She's 6 now and has had bad teeth for as long as I've had her, she goes under anaesthetic once a month to have her teeth filed and goes to be checked at the vets every two weeks. Usually the vet has to cut a spur off one or two teeth each visit whilst she's awake, which she tollerates quite well. Over winter she's lost quite a bit of weight due to lack of grass in the run, its just mud at the moment need to re-turf it when the weather is right. She won't eat hay of any kind, I've tried all sorts of different hays and lengths, I cut back her food to try encouraging her to eat hay under the vets advice but she just lost even more weight instead. I'm giving her a weetabix and two barley rings a day soaked in warm water along with her normal pellets and veg to try getting her weight back up. I'm feeding her seperate to her two friends so they don't steal her food. She now weighs 1.7kg compared to her weight this time last year of 2kg. It doesn't sound like that big a loss but she looks and feels so thin, every bone can be felt and she looks sorry for herself. 

Not only that but she now has arthritis in her hind legs. She's quite stiff in the mornings, she likes to sleep on top of the kennel they have for a bed rather than inside it and still some how manages to jump up onto it. Problem is she won't jump back down so I have to lift her down every morning. She's also started sitting in her wee so her back legs are quite smelly and wee soaked. I did bath her yesterday morning so she had all day to dry in the sun but I can't and don't want to keep bathing her everyday like I had to do with Daisy. She's got no muscle on her back legs now compared to how she used to be. Her right leg seems to be worse, every now and then she won't put weight on it and holds it up as she runs. She's been checked by my vet in case its just an injury. 

I'm doing everything I can at the moment to get her weight up and keep her legs clean. Last winter she was like this but without the arthritis and didn't lose as much weight, this year has been hard on her. I sit out in the garden with her for about 4 hours through the day, its hard doing it in one stretch with a baby but I'm managing an hour or so at a time to sit with her and pull the grass for her to eat. 

In an ideal world I would bring her indoors as a house rabbit but she fights with George no matter what, remember I tried bonding them and it was an instant hate. 

My poor Rosie has been through so much and is such a fighter, we're still fighting for as long as she's willing to keep going. We need some put on weight vibes at the moment.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed, and weighty vibes for your beloved Rosie bun. It's so hard taking care of a special needs pet, the roller coaster is exhausting. But it's wonderful, all the love and care you give her.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Kammie that little Rosie is losing weight and is having a tough time. Must break your heart. I'll pray the little fighter will continue to fight and stay with you as long as she can. xxx
Love, Jacqui


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed her for her to gain some weight 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor Rosie, hoping the sunshine will help her joints. I wish they made pellets with sand in them to help grind teeth down. have u tried peppermint hay? mine cant resist it.


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor Rosie, let's hope the time outside in the summer helps her. Are porridge oats good for weight gain (think I read that somewhere recently)?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My efforts seem to be working! The wee has dried on her back end, just need to wait for the fur to renew to get rid of the staining, hoping it wasn't just a fluke because it was so hot yesterday. Feeding her all the extra goodies seems to be helping her gain weight, just need to keep it up till she's back to her old weight again. 

The garden is full of overgrown new grass so Rosie has a feast on that a few hours a day, I'm refusing to cut the grass so its easier for Rosie to pick herself. having no front teeth it takes her a while of sucking and chewing with her back teeth to get the grass but it means she's keeping her bunny behaviour.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

keep up the good work!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I took her to the vets yesterday evening as she just didn't seem right. She's not eating her soft poo's and is really wet and mucky underneath. She's still very thin, even more so than before despite my efforts she lost even more weight. The vet found she had two spurs again that would cut her tongue if not seen to and she has a very gassy belly. 

I love my vet so much, here's why...

I phoned them at 2 yesterday afternoon and they gave me an appointment to take her in for 6.45 (late opening on thursdays, close at 7). David the vet saw her and told me the problems then told me to wait a mo whilst he left the room. Lovely Delia was working and he went to ask her if she wouldn't mind dropping Rosie off home to me if they kept her in to do her teeth after consulting finished. So I went home leaving Rosie with them, David said he wouldn't normally do this but because of the easter bank holiday the soonest she would have been done would be tuesday. David phoned at 8 saying she'd just been done and Delia would drop her off afteDr they'd finished tidying and sorting stuff out giving Rosie a chance to wake up. 9.30 Delia arrived with Rosie who was still very sleepy and not able to balance very well so she was kept indoors overnight. 

David had litteraly been working all day since 7am and gone out of his way for Rosie. Neither he nor Delia had eaten, so they were both very tired and wanting to go home to eat. I think any other vet would have made us wait till tuesday.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Well I took her to the vets yesterday evening as she just didn't seem right. She's not eating her soft poo's and is really wet and mucky underneath. She's still very thin, even more so than before despite my efforts she lost even more weight. The vet found she had two spurs again that would cut her tongue if not seen to and she has a very gassy belly.
> 
> I love my vet so much, here's why...
> 
> ...


It proves that it is not simply a job for some rare gems of vets!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so nice! How is she today? xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> It proves that it is not simply a job for some rare gems of vets!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so nice! How is she today? xx


She ate all the food I gave her this morning but only ate a little bit of the kale. No poo stuck to her bum so she must be eating that, I kept her in the bathroom over night and she was such a good girl, all poo's and wee's went in the litter tray not even a territory poo laying around. I've been out doing the garden all morning so she was running around loose with her friends, helping herself to all the weeds I was pulling out.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so glad shes doing ok, your vets sound amazing


----------

